#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Responsável Técnico CREA

## juliosjrp

Caso alguém necessitando de RT junto ao CREA e Anatel no Estado de São Paulo, por favor entre em contato.
Obrigado.

----------


## glperon

preciso de alguem para assinar pela minha empresa. interior do Paraná.

----------


## magno

Sou Técnico de telecom, sou do Rj, aqui tecnico em telecom pode responder pela empresa, procura saber em são paulo com o crea local, e me contacte, 21 97222-0823 (somente whatsapp)

----------


## carlosevaristo

Boa noite, estou a procura de um responsável Técnico em Telecomunicações, preferencia que a tenha responsabilidade Técnica em provedores de internet, para o CREA-SC, estou situado em Joinville- SC.

Whatsap (47)99617414

----------


## engdiego

> preciso de alguem para assinar pela minha empresa. interior do Paraná.


Bom dia, caso ainda tenha interesse em responsável técnico para o interior do Paraná, sou Engenheiro Eletricista com CREA/PR ativo, entre em contato pelo fone 44 99974176.

----------


## Argon36

Boa noite, sou técnico em eletrônica com CREA/DF ativo, entrar em contato 61 - 84335634 WhatSapp ou [email protected]

----------


## TreiscBr

Para regularização de projeto de torre telecom, das torres já existentes.

- que necessitam serem regularizadas via engenheiro mecânico, com ART sobre a torre.

Para quem deseja construir sua torre de forma artesanal:

- orientação de como se possa adquirir metais no mercado, aonde, como, e de forma mais econômica, e orientação de como cortar, furar e preparar o metal para receber proteção contra ferrugem, dos perfis mais aconselhável, se tubos, ou se cantoneiras, ou se chapas dobradas.

Toda a parte de projeto da estrutura metálica da idéia a torre pronta seguindo as normas regulamentadoras.

Whatsapp Engenheiro mecânico com visto dos CREA´s nos estados Amapa, Roraima, Goiás, Pará, Paraná, Minas Gerais, Rio de Janeiro, Rondonia, Rio Grande do Sul, Santa Catarina, Tocantins, Amazonas, Ceará, Mato Grosso do Sul e Rio Grande do Norte +55 16 99792.7080.

----------


## Engenheirotelecom

Se alguém precisar de licença SCM em qualquer localidade por um preço justo, por favor entre em contato por WhatsApp 11 9 5386 0365.

----------


## browncharles

precizando de um aki na bahia vc opera aki

----------


## mineirinho

Boa tarde


Ofereço me como responsável técnico junto ao CREA para os provedores que estão tirando sua SCM, meu registro do CREA é de SP e possuo visto no estados de MG, caso necessitem seguem os meus contatos:


(17) 98164-8230 (celular e whatsapp)
(17) 3215-7225 (residência)
[email protected]


Att.


Diogo

----------


## mineirinho

Bom dia 

Ofereço me como responsável técnico junto ao CREA para os provedores que estão tirando sua SCM, meu registro do CREA é de SP e possuo visto em alguns estados, caso necessitem seguem os meus contatos:

(17) 98164-8230 (celular e whatsapp)
(17) 3215-7225 (residência)
[email protected]

Att.

Diogo

----------


## fatos

Preciso de um responsável técnico, para o RS. interessados
5596912033

----------


## mikroDICF

Ola envie seu contato. Obrigado

----------


## TreiscBr

Bom dia! Mineirinho. Voce é formado em qual profissão?

----------


## TreiscBr

Bom dia! 

Eu tenho feito desenhos de projetos de torres telecom, para todo o Brasil, desde 2011, quando entrei neste campo.

Meus desenhos são altamente detalhados e, até finalizei um projeto que iniciei em novembro de 2015 para uma torre autoportante triangular com 24 metros de altura, feita de chapas dobradas 40x40x1/4" e com cantoneiras de abas iguais para contraventamento e barras redondas maciças 1/2", com módulos de comprimento em 3,00 mts sendo que voce enterra um módulo no solo concretado e emerge as pontas dela, que com junções (sanduiches) de chapas dobradas, se unem aos módulos toda parafusada, sem vestigios de soldas, si bem que se pode ser melhorada, podendo ter alguns detalhes com soldas, para aumentar o número de parafusos, mas isto vai de cada autor do projeto.

Geralmente faço os desenhos em função do que a pessoa pede, e de quem irá fabricar para ele, quando também faço orientação de como proceder no fabrico, montagem, instalação e manutenção (nem tanto). 

Também faço a ART de engenheiro mecânico para estas finalidades, que são execução de desenho, montagem, instalação e manutenção.

Contato skype: paulo.luporini

----------


## fatos

5596912033, WATSS,
[email protected] SKYPE

----------


## TreiscBr

+55 16 99792.7080 Whatsapp Vivo

----------


## mineirinho

Bom dia

Caso necessitem ofereço como responsável técnico para SCM possuo registro no CREA-SP e tenho visto nos estados de MT, MG e SC e estou em dia com as minhas anuidades. Seguem os meus contatos abaixo:
[email protected] (email de contato)
[email protected] (MSN)
matiogalfronts (SKYPE)
(17) 98164-8230 (celular e whatsapp)
(17) 3215-7225 (residência)

Atenciosamente 
Diogo

----------


## OtavioTeixeira

Sou Técnico em Eletrônica com registro no CREA/SP e estou disponível para RT de provedores, para todo o estado de são paulo, preferencialmente região de ribeirão preto.

Contato: 016 99276 5306 (apenas whatsapp)

----------


## TreiscBr

Tenho feito desenhos de projetos de torres telecom, sou engenheiro mecânico com CREA/PR ativo. Whatsapp 16 99792.7080 e agora iniciando trabalhos em fibras ópticas.

----------


## PAULOA

Bom tenho visto bastante informação quanto a responsabilidade técnica, fui convidado a ser um em Campos dos Goytacazes-RJ, e gostaria de saber quais atividades um RT atua junto a empresa.

----------


## Batmam

Sou técnico em telecomunicações. CREA de Brasília com visto na Bahia. ( Moro na Bahia) Se alguém precisar estou a disposição

----------


## TreiscBr

PAULOA.

Boa tarde!

No portal do CONFEA, tem a Resolução 218 que estabelece quais são as atuações de cada provfissional.

No caso de técnico em telecomunicações:

http://normativos.confea.org.br/emen...p?idEmenta=266

Art. 23 - Compete ao TéCNICO DE NíVEL SUPERIOR ou TECNóLOGO:

I - o desempenho das atividades 09 a 18 do artigo 1º desta Resolução, circunscritas ao âmbito das respectivas modalidades profissionais;

II - as relacionadas nos números 06 a 08 do artigo 1º desta Resolução, desde que enquadradas no desempenho das atividades referidas no item I deste artigo.

Atividade 09 - Elaboração de orçamento;

Atividade 10 - Padronização, mensuração e controle de qualidade;

Atividade 11 - Execução de obra e serviço técnico;

Atividade 12 - Fiscalização de obra e serviço técnico;

Atividade 13 - Produção técnica e especializada;

Atividade 14 - Condução de trabalho técnico;

Atividade 15 - Condução de equipe de instalação, montagem, operação, reparo

ou manutenção;

Atividade 16 - Execução de instalação, montagem e reparo;

Atividade 17 - Operação e manutenção de equipamento e instalação;

Atividade 18 - Execução de desenho técnico.

----------


## TreiscBr

Tenho feito projetos de torres telecom, com a ART de execução de desenho de projeto de torre telecom, aonde aponto todos os detalhes de acordo com as normas da Telebrás, da Anatel, das Prefeituras Municipais e, da ABNT. Desenhos parciais de aterramento, de para raios e acessórios, ferragens para fundações do mastro, se for estaiada, dos estaios e tipos de ancoragens. Oriento quem deseja fabricar sua torre autoportante e/ou estaiada, como padronizar e tornar padrão/gabarito para a montagem ser bem sucedida. Elaboro o Certificado de Mecanismos Operacionais em Veiculos de Cargas sobre rodas (muncks, berço suspensos, guindastes). Treino montadores em estruturas metálicas NR 35, faço projeto de trava quedas veicular até 24 metros de comprimento, para dois trabalhadores que fazem carregamento ou descarregamento de cargas em caminhões de carrocerias abertas.

----------


## Fallout

aproveitando o tópico alguém ai saberia me explicar essa norma da anatel ? é obrigatório ou posso ficar sem técnico e só chama na hora que precisar para fazer o serviço sem ter que assina carteira e ser fixo ? 

8- A autorizada do SCM deve ter um responsável técnico? Este tem necessariamente de ser um funcionário da empresa?

A empresa deve ser registrada no CREA. O responsável técnico pode ser tanto um funcionário como um profissional contratado de forma avulsa para prestar este serviço, sem ter vínculo empregatício com a empresa.

----------


## PAULOA

OK..muito obrigado..eu estou buscando conhecimento pois sou novo nessa área..temos alguma atuação junto a anatel também..?

----------


## Mazoel

Sou Técnico em Telecomunicações com registro no CREA/RS e estou disponível para RT de provedores. 05596419727

----------

